# Cruze LS UK rear door speakers install help



## JordanNaylor (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'v searched around the forum but cannot find anything on this topic. sorry if it is a double post.

I'v got the Cruze LS which in the UK has only the tweeters in the front pillars and the front door speakers. However I really want some extra depth to my music so would like to install some speakers into the rear doors. However I don't know if the doors are completely empty, i.e no wiring, or whether they simply don't have the speakers installed but have all the wires. In that case i'd only need to buy some speakers the correct size and fit them in.

Has anyone had any experience with this?

If all else fails I will be fitting a sub, amp and 2 6x9's in the boot later this year.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

JordanNaylor said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'v searched around the forum but cannot find anything on this topic. sorry if it is a double post.
> 
> ...


If you want depth, you need to improve your front speakers, not add speakers around you. When you go to a concert, do you have the band playing everywhere around the room, or in the front of the stage? That's the same mindset. The music will wrap around the car just fine if the system is designed correctly. Rear 6x9s will play nothing but reflection off the back window, which will make them sound muddy and distorted. 

My recommendation is to fit a sub, and upgrade front speakers and tweeters with a high quality component set. That will bring you far closer to having the sound quality and depth you're looking for than adding some rear door speakers will (which by the way would only play at the passengers' feet, nowhere close to your ears).


----------



## JordanNaylor (Feb 3, 2013)

I see where your coming from mate, but maybe I need to rephrase slightly. As well as having more surround sound from having the speakers in the rear doors (Like when I moved from a 2.1 sound system to a 5.1 sound system on my PC, sounds much better when sound is coming from behind also) I have had comments from rear passengers saying it is not loud enough. Too quiet in the back, where it is higher than talking level in the front.
I also see that it will increase the volume throughout the car as when driving with the windows open I dont find it loud enough. I know this will be solved when adding the aftermarket amp into the system when I get a sub, but for now It would just be a little upgrade if I could put speakers in the rear doors. 

So, back to my original question. Do they supply the cables in the rear doors for 'plug-and-play' operation, or is it not possible without buying the LT which includes all the door speakers?


----------



## neel (Apr 17, 2018)

i have the same problem , does the wire comes in it or not?


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

The rear speakers are actually as loud as the front.
It's just because of their position, and seat, blocking the soundwaves, that it's much harder for you to hear them.
You could compensate this by setting your balance by about 20-25% more to the rear from center, and compensating the front speaker volume loss, by just increasing the volume dial by about 3 to 5 clicks.
However, this will not improve your sound at all.
In fact, the car stereo sounds better centered.

If you do want to improve the volume, there are a few things you can do.

1- Install a ~4x200W amplifier, tapping off the signal from the line out (back of the radio), and using a wire harness hack to power the speakers directly running the stock radio without speakers.

2- Cut on bass or low frequencies on the stock radio, and run a subwoofer amplifier rated at at least 500W to power 2x 10" subs from the trunk. That way you can increase the door speaker volume without farting out, and compensate the low end with the subs.

I am a proponent of installing the amp as close to the stock radio as possible, preferably under the steering wheel. Especially for the door speakers, as you have easy access to the harness and shorter battery wire.
for following reasons:
1- Closer to the car battery, means better power to the amp
2- Easier access and adjustment of volume,
3- Shorter signal wire, less noise.
4- Easier access from the amp to the speaker cables on the harness.

And run longer wires to the back subwoofer speakers. It all has it's pros and cons.


----------

